# Battery Blow Out



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, we just got back from a trip. Prior to leaving I smelled an electrical odor. Seemed to be coming from the area of the water pump. Anyway, pump and waterheater looked o.k. From what I can see. I was talking out the battery for winter and found the whole top of the battery was shattered. It looked like someone pried the top off. Could this of been caused by a power surge at the campground? I'm guessing that was my electrical smell also. This is the original battery from 2011.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not likely a power surge but it is possible that the electrolyte level got low and the battery swelled.

Were you having issues such as dim or fluctuating lights?


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Not likely a power surge but it is possible that the electrolyte level got low and the battery swelled.
> 
> Were you having issues such as dim or fluctuating lights?


No sir, no issues before that happened. Always keep the batter charged and water level up.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If a battery is discharged when it is below freezing the acid/water solution loses the acid to the plates and the water will freeze and either bulge the sides or bust the top off. You can overcharge a battery or have the hydrogen gas blow due to gas build up and a spark of some kind. Kind of doubt that one. You know when a battery blows up, I've seen one (car battery on a trickle charger...). Did someone maybe try to steal your battery and bust the top trying to get it out of the case by prying? They can be buggers to get up out of the battery box...


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a few campers that had their batteries taken ov the weekend?? I guess it's possible. One thing for sure, I had never seen it before. thanks for the thoughts...


----------

